# Certified Bloodline



## pitbullmamanatl

*The Certified bloodline was started by a man named Ray who purchased a black male from Oliver Dela Cruz of Dungeon Kennels. The male he purchased was named Black Shaq; he was a Ruffian dog bred by Dela Cruz and he became the foundation male for Ray's line and the only male he ever used. All dogs produced by Ray are directly from him or one of his descendants. Black Shaq's name remained Dela Cruz on his papers until he was 5 yrs old. After Ray bred him to his stock and his stock only, developing his own independent bloodline in the process, he asked Dela Cruz if he could change the name on Shaq's papers and he said yes. Ray's foundation bitch was Briana Bluegood, bred by Greyline's Tony Moore; she is off of Raider II and Showtime. Ray developed Certified by using Greyline and Butthead females and running them to Black Shaq. No other blood was used to create this line. One thing that shows with Certified is the consistency of it. If looking at the dog's in Ray's yard it is evident that they connect back to Shaq and Briana Bluegood.


Ray used his bitch, Certified Brianna Bluegood WPC1, to increase chest size, overall thickness and muscle mass. PR Certified Black Shaq WPC2's purpose was to add head size, and bone density; additionally, his primary objective was to give the Certified bloodline a gene pool that would ultimately breed true to the blue color.












Certified Black Shaq









Briana Bluegood











This is Certified Some Big Thick Meat. He is off of Certified Black Shaq and his Dam is from the Butthead blood line; her name is Eaglerock's Queen. This was the only outcrossing of Shaq that Ray ever used in his breeding program because he wanted that Butthead size. 




















This is Certified My Fedia she is off of Cert. My Brianna and Cert. Blk Shaq. She is Double Homozygous for the Blue gene.











Certified 2ou-Short aka Rage she is littermates to Certified Short Shaq, whose name used to be Blackjack before he was sold. 













Ray has documented everything he has done as it pertains to his dogs and breeding and the proof lines the walls of his kennels. 




























According to Ray, this is what a "TRUE" bloodline looks like and I am going to have to agree. The man kept some serious documentation!


















These are Certified Litter Information forms that document over 100 Breedings of primarily PURE Solid Blue litters. Ray uses the word PURE to describe this lines genotype and says this blood has TRUE HOMOZYGOSITY!!!

Ray's goal when he began to create his line of dog was that "when any two are put together, they would reproduce genetically similar solid blues every single time, regardless of phenotype (coat color)." Ray attained his goal in 2002 and has the documentation and photographic proof to back up everything he has accomplished. He has documentation leading up to 2002 and what he has done since then.








First documented breeding








This is photographic proof of the genetic background from which he started this bloodline. According to Ray, it is a perfect example of a Heterozygous or Hybrid cell structure for the Phenotype of a canine.







Brianna's Phenotype (coat color) is blue, but her genotype (genetic make up) is Fawn and White.








The Sire of this litter was a blue male, but this mixed bag of colors is what was produced out of two blues. Ray eventually overcame this to get to pure homozygosity.









These are a few of the puppies from the picture of the puppies in the pool, with Brianna when they were a little older. Their colors can be seen more clearly here.








This is further evidence of the Heterozygous genotype form which this blood has evolved. This is one of the puppies in the previous pix that was later bred. (note her in the box, she is the 1st from the left, with the blue patch over her eye) you can start to see the progression in this pic. This litter is pretty much the same as the other, but this time i got two solid blues.

Ray progressively bred the fawn and white out of his gene pool and replaced it with solid blue. Over many, many years he only went "Outside" his bloodline twice. One breeding with a ButtHead bitch and more recently with Smitty-Rue. This was all accomplished through dogs that were basically 100% bred by him. Ray says he prides himself on only using dogs that he has bred even though it takes longer to develop traits, but he knows "everything" about his dogs' backgrounds.









Here is a closer look at the information contained on one of these forms. it shows the Sire and Dam, the date of the breeding/whelping and how many puppies were born. Ray has currently started developing new pheno/genotypes to keep this blood progressive.









On September 4, 2009 Ray whelped his first all blond litter out of two Certified bred dogs.



Offical Statement: i am not claiming i have created this color. or that the color itself is unique or different than other dogs this color. i am only merely developing it from within dogs that i have bred myself. I have given this already present phenotype the name blue blond to identify them as being bred by Ray Certified...

Click to expand...

Ray has been doing his thing with dogs for about 35 years and he knows color genetics extremely well. Within the Certified blood he developed the Certified Shine-Line, which was created solely from blond dogs. He also developed a line of all white dogs called Powder-Coated. 










This is the 1st pup from the new line of solid whites, which Ray has named Certified Powder Coats. This is a female off of Cert. Blonn-Gotti and Cert. Beach-Barbie. The litter was whelped in November of 2010.











Sire Blon-Gotti w/ Tyson Chandler of the N.O. Hornets









Dam Certified Beach Barbie











These are the 1st Generation of Certified Blue-Blond pups from the Shine-Line. They are siblings to the pup above. They are off of Cert. Blonn-Gotti and Cert. Beach-Barbie. They were born on 11-Nov-2010.
It has taken Ray 6 years to get to this point, but he now has the technology to consistently build blond genetic clones of his original Certified Blue-Blond stock. Ray says that all Certified Shine-Line and Certified Powder Coats will only be bred from Certified Blue-Blonds and Certified Powder Coated dogs exclusively. The blond lineage will be all blond and the white lineage will be all white, from the start of these two lines.*


----------



## Mach0

Interesting story here.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

IDK, if there was anything moral behind a breeding for color... this is a prime example of how it would be done.... as long as a culling process has been applied. I looked into the Certified line before I got my first bulldog Neela, but decided against it because at the time i was shopping for a "blue" dog and he only offered black dogs out of Black Shaq from what I found.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> IDK, if there was anything moral behind a breeding for color... this is a prime example of how it would be done.... as long as a culling process has been applied. I looked into the Certified line before I got my first bulldog Neela, but decided against it because at the time i was shopping for a "blue" dog and he only offered black dogs out of Black Shaq from what I found.


Word! I agree, Shana. Dude definitely is crazy with the color genetics from what I have read. I like how he documented ERRYTHING lol. Unlike some people, he definitely went about it the right way and is able to substantiate any doubts that people have. I am not a huge fan of Certified dogs, especially the older ones because I see a lot of faults in them; however, the newer ones seem to be more structurally sound. Even Ray has stated that as of 2007,


> "i am currently redirecting my focus. because i have developed this blue gene to its apex, i am know focusing my attention on the structure of the dogs that carry the Certified name."


----------



## SouthernMystery

This is very interesting,but I've never heard the bloodline before. Is it an American bully bloodline??


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

SouthernMystery said:


> This is very interesting,but I've never heard the bloodline before. Is it an American bully bloodline??


Several of Ray's dogs such as Black Shaq (White Rock) and Briana Bluegood (Greyline) can be found in the pedigrees of many American Bullies; however, Ray does not consider his dogs bullies and calls them pit bulls. I had the pleasure of speaking with Ray Certified over the weekend about his line and he explained exactly how he did it:


> I bought Shaq at two yrs of age and bred him solely to My Brianna and her progeny for a number of years. it was over 3 generations of solely breeding only these two dogs and their progeny that i then requested permission from Shaq's Ruffian Breeders and Oliver Dela Cruz, which i purchased Shaq from, to change his pedigree from White-Rock to Certified. by systematically breeding two unrelated blood sources, i thereby created one new Genotype to work from, which i gave my name.....i then solely bred them to the existing Cert. stock i had at that time. that went on primarily from maybe 1999 to about 2008. i am estimating. then in that time frame i went outside my yard for the second and last time to this date. that was with one dog from a kennel called Smitty-Reu and one single Bitch named Smitty-Reu Sky. i bred her to my dog ILL-Silver and kept some of the resulting Blond pups because it was a successful outcrossing with that phenotype that i desired. that is the primary foundation of the Cert. Shine-Line and Powder Coats. FYI, Big Meat was the first dog i had that produced blond pups for me


Black Shaq is in the following pedigrees:
*Mikeland's Black Ghost*
*WCG Ace-Line's/ISB Dirty Diana*
*ISB's Madonna (RE bloodline)*
*Foreals/BCK/ISB's Blackout*
(he is 2x Black Shaq and also has Certified's Blue Town's Baby in his ped)

Pedigrees of some dogs in the Certified Line:
*Certified's Danejah
Certified Explosive
Certified D Alpha Male
Cetified Capt KO
Gottyline's Sheeba
Certified's Cooley High
Certified Super Blue
Certified Swi Playboy Blue
Certified's Cowgirl Blue
Eastside's the Blonde Bombist
*This is Smitty-Reu/Certified BIGG SWIZZO he is out Cert. Kamando and Smitty-Reu Sky. He connects to Big Meat and Black Shaq; Big Meat was the first dog to produce blond pups for Ray.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Edward's Gass (Imported) bred to Edward's Galtie (Imported) produced Colby's Galtie









who produced Tudor's Fighting Peter (3xw)









who produced Allen's Fighting Tige 

who produced Harvey's Red Devil who produced Ferguson's Centipede (3xw)









who produced McClintock's Jolly who produced Anderson's Red Raven who produced who produced Wallace's Red Rock who produced Wallace's Red Squaw who produced Sander's Patsy who produced Sander's Satan who produced who produced Hemphill's Geronimo









who produced Journeays Red Cochise who produced Martin's Caesar of Tufftown 










who produced Cherrypit's California Bandit









who produced Our Gang's California Spatz









who produced CASTILLO'S (HANSON'S) DYNAMITE RED ROCK 










who produced Dela Cruz's Abitaur who produced Dela Cruz Cleopatra who produced Certified (Dela Cruz) Black Shaq









who produced Certified Blue Town's Baby









who produced Centex Pit's Dark Angel









who produced Centex Pits's Sugga Shaq









who produced For Real's/BCK/ISB's Blackout









who produced Barrow's ITB Gooch Boy









who produced Ghostown Bullies Sunshine


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Duffy's Jack (6xw)










who produced Colby's Jack who produced Colby's Goldy who produced Clark's Tramp (Armitage's Kager) 










who prodced Armitage's Tramp II who produced Komosinskie's Jeff(1xw) who produced Lyerla Maxie









 who produced Fly of Panama









who produced Corvino's Shorty









who produced Doyle's Susie who produced Tacoma's Tahoo









who produced Bud's Tacoma's Sugarfoot who produced George's Tacoma Mike









who produced X-pert Black Susie









who produced Nugent's Merry Midnight CD









who produced Sooner's Ranger El Caljohn who produced Sooner's Big Mac









who produced Sooner's Oklahoma Pride who produced S'N'S MITHRIL STARGAZER









who produced Storytime's On the Darkside 










who produced STORYTIMES SINGING THE BLUES









who produced STORYTIME'S FRIDAY NIGHT BLUES










who produced Dela Cruz Rocky 5150 who produced Certified Black Shaq









who produced Certified's Big Psycho Unit









who produced Certified Capt KO









who produced Certified's Explosive


----------



## oslak

Here in the Philippines , one of my early favorites was a certified line , the dogs name is Collins who is out of Certified Fedia and Bam-bam . He was purchased by Mr Rommel Hernandez.


----------



## SMiGGs

Wow that was a great read, and what a great accomplishment. The dogs look great, and the structure looks good as is. Is he maybe looking to breed into a bully type structure?


----------



## Nizmo

If he doesn't consider them am bully's what goal is he going for now that he's breeding for structure? Clean and sound? Jw


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

SMiGGs said:


> Wow that was a great read, and what a great accomplishment. The dogs look great, and the structure looks good as is. Is he maybe looking to breed into a bully type structure?





Nizmo said:


> If he doesn't consider them am bully's what goal is he going for now that he's breeding for structure? Clean and sound? Jw


I'm in Philly at the airport now so I'll answer these questions when I get back to the A. Very good questions!


----------



## RippedPit

Hey I've been really trying to find out as much info on the Certified blood. This post I found by an accident...I was searching for a current Oliver Dela Cruz dog. But I just joined this board this morning and I will be tuning into this post.


----------



## Nizmo

Welcome to the board!!


----------

